# Comment renommer un projet dans XCode



## aLittleWoodElfe (22 Mars 2004)

Tout est dans le titre. Est-il possible de renommer un projet dans XCode ? ça fait un moment que je cherche comment mais je ne trouve pas.


----------



## Eddy58 (22 Mars 2004)

Tu vas dans "Targets", tu sélectionnes le bundle. Ensuite tu demandes les infos, puis dans l'onglet "General", tu peux changer le nom.


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (22 Mars 2004)

Ca ne marche pas, il change bien le nom de la cible mais il ne me laisse pas changer le nom du produit et au final après compilation mon .app porte toujours son ancien nom :-(


----------



## Eddy58 (22 Mars 2004)

Ok....Toujours dans la fenetre Infos, dans l'onglet "Properties", tu peux modifier le nom de l'exécutable.


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (23 Mars 2004)

Bah maintenant il me produit bien un executable avec le nom que je veux mais il le place toujours dans un .app avec l'ancien nom...


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (23 Mars 2004)

Bon finalement comme ça commençait à ne plus compiler correctement j'ai créé un nouveau projet avec le bon nom et j'ai tout transféré de l'un à l'autre.
Pas trés élégant mais efficace.

Merci de ton aide.


----------



## Eddy58 (23 Mars 2004)

De rien......Effectivement cela serait bien qu'une fonction pour changer le nom de bundle et de projet sans se prendre la tête soit incorporée, car il faut modifier pas mals de trucs pour retomber sur ses pattes.


----------



## djanet (28 Mars 2004)

aLittleWoodElfe a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans le titre. Est-il possible de renommer un projet dans XCode ? ça fait un moment que je cherche comment mais je ne trouve pas.



Bonjour

Ma façon de renommer un projet xcode:

Choisir un nom qui va être utilisé dans toutes les modifications.

Dans le dossier de votre projet:
1) Renommer le script sans effacer .applescript à la fin du nom.
2) Renommer le projet Xcode bleu sans effacer .xcode à la fin du nom.

Ouverture du projet Xcode

Pour pas faire de faute, faire un Pomme C sur ce nom seul sans l'extension.
Un Pomme V à chaque demande du nom (il y a de nombreuses demandes).
Une faute, bonjour les recherches (j'en ai fait l'expérience en testant ces lignes).

Double clic sur Target
Changer l'ancien nom des 3 lignes de texte par le nouveau nom dans ce fichier.

Dans la fenêtre "Groups &amp; files" de votre projet Xcode
1) Clic sur Targets
2) Clic sur la cible avec l'ancien nom pour la sélectionner
3) Sur le bouton Popup roue dantée sélectionner Rename.
4) Renommer la cible par le nouveau nom
5) Le fichier exécutable dans le même dossier du même nom et aussi renommé avec ce même nom automatiquement.

Clic sur le triangle noir de la cible que l'on vient de modifier.
1) Double clic sur la deuxième cible qui vient d'être affichée.
2) Une fenêtre s'ouvre.
3) Ecriture du nouveau nom dans Base product name.
4) Dans Info.plist Entries/Simple view/Display information (ligne 15) écrire le nouveau nom.
5) Fermer la fenêtre.

Ouvrir le dossier script qui se trouve dans le dossier bleu de Groups &amp; Files.
1) Sélectionnez et effacer le script avec Delete du menu Edit.
2) Sélectionner le script avec le nouveau nom dans le dossier de votre projet.
3) Glisser-Déposer ce script dans le dossier Script de Groups &amp; Files.

Démarrer le projet avec un double clic sur MainMenu.nib.
Sélectionner la fenêtre de l'application et dans NSWindow info /Attributes renommez la par le nouveau nom
Dans NSWindow Info/applescript sélectionner le nom du script attaché aux objets et cocher la case.

Attention: Tous les objets qui sont sélectionnés dans sous l'ancien nom, sont désélectionnés à l'écriture du nouveau nom.

Sélectionner un bouton et ouvrez le script.
1) Modifier les deux lignes du haut en mode commentaire pour changer le nom.
2) Dans le script modifiez toutes les lignes qui utilisent l'ancien nom par le nouveau.
3) Si plusieurs script, les modifier.
Ne pas oublier NSDrawer et Panel dans MainMenu.nib si vous les utilisez, ils peut y avoir un bouton où un script.

Allez dans le dossier de votre projet et jetez le dossier build.
Compilez l'application.

Normalement, tout doit être correct. 

@+


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (29 Mars 2004)

Merci pour ses explications détaillées. Je les garde sous la main et les utiliserai la prochaine fois que j'aurais à renommer un projet.


----------



## djanet (29 Mars 2004)

aLittleWoodElfe a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ses explications détaillées. Je les garde sous la main et les utiliserai la prochaine fois que j'aurais à renommer un projet.



Bonjour

J'ai oublié de spécifier que les explications ci-dessus ont été testés sous AppleScript Studio sous Panther X.3.3

Pour les autres languages il y a peut être des modifications à faires.

@+


----------

